# strange algae



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Do you know what soert of algae this is? a sort of cyano?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There appears to be a white fungus in the background of the first pic and possibly BBA on the Java Fern in the second pic. Maybe you could post a better pic...


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

And do you know how to cure it?


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

i made some research and it isn't bba....in fact it's the same algae on the two plants..


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*same algae*

I also have this type of algae in my tank. Its white in color just like fungus,how do you get rid of it?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Strange. Looks like a fungus... or what one can get from DIY CO2 sometimes.

The stuff on the fern looks like BBA but is difficult to tell.


----------

